# Who's a happy bunney now then!



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

After my disaster with a cheap c**p scroll saw (see my thread Not a happy bunny) I picked up my new second hand Hegner Multicut 2 today and Wow what a difference. This isn't the one I had my eye on but thought I would give Alan (Altheo) a ring as I knew he had a hegner sat on his work bench. After a little chat a price was agreed and hey presto the rest is history. 

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank Alan (Altheo) on a fantastic deal I'm over the moon, thank you Alan. 

I'd also like to point out to other potential scroll saw buyers listen to the advice from more experienced members on the forum they know what they are talking about don't buy cheap rubbish if you can't afford one yet save up you won't be disappointed with a hegner.

My new to me pride and joy


----------



## Roughcut (17 Feb 2014)

Looks a good 'un.
Hope it gives you plenty of hours of happy use. =D>


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

Yes it's in cracking condition. Alan said he has not used it for ten years and it had very little use before that. Alan advised me to give it a bit of a service before I use it so will be asking what needs doing to it for a service. I looked in the manual and it says lubricate regularly with Vaseline oil the central pivot of upper and lower arm. Apart from this the multicut does not require any maintenance. Happy days.


----------



## Roughcut (17 Feb 2014)

That's the same saw as I have got.
Just to let you know that although it is a Multi-cut 2 saw it is the same as the newer version Multi-cut 1.
Confusing I know..... (hammer) 
But just so you know if you have to order any spares or accessories.


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

Ah right thanks for that. I'll be looking at getting the dust extractor kit which I've seen on the Hegner web site.


----------



## toesy (17 Feb 2014)

Great news, congrats on the new Saw. 

If it didn't come with it, keep your eye out for the foot switch.... 

A brilliant accessory, that and the quick release are very good additions to a Hegner. 

I have the stand as well and really like it, very sturdy and lets me move it around for those awkward long pieces.

Have fun !!!


----------



## M P Hales (17 Feb 2014)

Nice one mate  

Just be careful on here - You might be called a Hegner snob for preferring a good machine :wink: 

Hope all goes well , anything I can do to help you only have to ask.

M


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks Toesy,

Yes I will be looking to ad a few accessories to it but will have to save up first, I've given my wallet a bit of a bashing over the last few weeks. One of the things I'm also looking at is the quick release for the blade the one with the knob on the side, that looks a very handy piece of kit.


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

M P Hales":10eihf7j said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Just be careful on here - You might be called a Hegner snob for preferring a good machine :wink:
> 
> ...



Thanks Martin, Not a snob just a happy Hegner owner lol. Should have listened to the advice before I went out and bought that other one. I did a search in the buying advice section before I bought it and all advised the Hegner That'll teach me not to listen won't it lol.


----------



## martinka (17 Feb 2014)

Better tell the missus you might be missing for a while. 

There's a thread on here about foot switches. Myself and someone else bought the same one from China for about £12 and it's a big solid footswitch, although you do have to wire it yourself. The Hegner switch is 80 odd pounds! On my first Chinese footswitch, the microswitch broke, but the dealer replaced the complete footswitch, no questions asked. I bought another microswitch for a couple of quid and repaired the first one so I have a spare.


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 Feb 2014)

Well done. So pleased for you. I was going to say what Martin said to be careful you are not called a Hegner snob but as you have experienced, the Hegner is a different ball game altogether from the cheapie saws. You have a great saw and it will give you many years of faithful service. Re-the oiling. 3 in 1 oil is good for the bearings and just a drop on each side of each arm will keep the bearings running as sweet as a nut. Enjoy


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Feb 2014)

Congrats on the new saw, it's a beauty and looks in a great condition. I'm sure you'll notice the difference straight away.

Before you start spending your wife's housekeeping, try it out first and cut a few things. You may find that you won't need some of the things on your list.

Also, notice that it doesn't have a hold down clamp. That's because with a quality saw the wood usually stays nice and flat to the table and it isn't difficult to keep the wood pressed flat to the table. Notice how most cheapie saws DO come with a hold down clamp.

The quick release facility is a must when cutting out intricate patterns as you're constantly threading the blade from area to area. All that doing up and undoing will drive you nuts without one.

Barry


----------



## Grayo (18 Feb 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I had a quick go last night and finished off my granddaughters name plate, it did seem to be a lot faster that that cheap one I bought and yes a big improvement totally different machines.

Re the quick release is that something I can buy from Hegner ??? I was looking at Mike's workshop website he has got something called a quickleaver for hegner saws at $6.95 is this the same type of thing ???

Many thanks

Graham


----------



## martinka (18 Feb 2014)

In my opinion the Hegner quick clamp is better than using a Bristol handle, (Mike's quicklever), though should you want one of those, you can buy one in the UK. Having said that, I have fitted Bristol handles to a couple of budget machines to make them easier to use. The quick clamp from Hegner is about £20 http://www.hegner.co.uk/Quick-Clamp-for-Piercework

BTW, if you buy the Hegner quick clamp, you can use the original clamp as a spare bottom clamp with a blade ready fitted.


----------



## scrimper (18 Feb 2014)

The Hegner quick clamp is way over priced IMHO but it is also essential, once you have used one you will find it indispensable.

I use my quick clamp all the time with my Hegner, I never use a normal top clamp.

If you only buy one Hegner accessory make certain it is the *Quick clamp!*


----------



## Grayo (18 Feb 2014)

Great thanks for the link Martin I'll be getting one of those. Also there is something called a quick tensioner ??? what are these like ??? is there any benefit to having one of those as well.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## martinka (18 Feb 2014)

I think, if it will fit on your saw, you would have to buy a quick tensioner to replace the tension rod at the back of the saw. I'm pretty sure the one at the front can't be retro-fitted as it would mean changing the top arm, which would get expensive. I'd guess the one for the back isn't cheap either, even if it will fit your saw. I wouldn't think it necessary unless you were in a time=money situation, in which case you would probably buy a new saw anyway. Not meaning you specifically.

Looks like the rear quick tension does fit your saw. http://www.hegner.co.uk/Quick-Release-Tension-Rod


----------



## Grayo (18 Feb 2014)

Thanks again Martin. Yes the price is a bit steep for what it is so think I'll just stick with the quick clamp for now. I found out last night when having a play around that using the allen key can be a bit of a pain so will be changing that asap.

Many thanks

Graham


----------



## scrimper (18 Feb 2014)

scrimper":306jwiuo said:


> The Hegner quick clamp is way over priced IMHO but it is also essential, once you have used one you will find it indispensable.
> 
> I use my quick clamp all the time with my Hegner, I never use a normal top clamp.
> 
> If you only buy one Hegner accessory make certain it is the *Quick clamp!*



I think I must be invisible!


----------



## Ian down london way (18 Feb 2014)

thanks for the link guys. I've just ordered one (having seen it automatically avoids the blade not being verticle).


----------



## martinka (18 Feb 2014)

scrimper":2fhbpvel said:


> scrimper":2fhbpvel said:
> 
> 
> > The Hegner quick clamp is way over priced IMHO but it is also essential, once you have used one you will find it indispensable.
> ...



Don't take it to heart me old pal, the last post on a page often gets overlooked, but anyways, we'd already covered the quick clamp and moved on to the quick tensioner.


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Feb 2014)

scrimper":1f1xm9if said:


> scrimper":1f1xm9if said:
> 
> 
> > The Hegner quick clamp is way over priced IMHO but it is also essential, once you have used one you will find it indispensable.
> ...



Never . . . . I think he was just excited following the links for the extras :wink:


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Feb 2014)

When I bought my Hegner 2SV variable speed saw a few years ago it came with the quick release and quick clamp as standard (although I didn't have to pay £806 for it!!). Get BOTH of them if you can afford them, you won't regret it.

When threading a blade through the wood clamp it using the quick clamp (just a turn of the knob by hand. Then push the quick release tension lever backwards and you're good to go. The correct tension is automatically applied and you can start cutting straight away.

I cannot stress enough the time you'll save by using these two devices which gives you more time cutting (and enjoying yourself) and less time phaffing about connecting blades and resetting the tension.

Barry


----------



## Grayo (18 Feb 2014)

scrimper":15ogyium said:


> scrimper":15ogyium said:
> 
> 
> > The Hegner quick clamp is way over priced IMHO but it is also essential, once you have used one you will find it indispensable.
> ...



Sorry Scrimper I had a delivery at the front door and lost all track of what I was doing lol. Thanks for the advice I will be getting a quick clamp.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Grayo (18 Feb 2014)

Thank you Barry, good to hear from somebody who uses both the clamp and tensioner. I'll have to wait for a while to get both thou funds are a little low at the moment after having a spending spree over the last few weeks lol.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## scrimper (19 Feb 2014)

martinka":25bcuxck said:


> Don't take it to heart me old pal, the last post on a page often gets overlooked, but anyways, we'd already covered the quick clamp and moved on to the quick tensioner.



I only wondered if I was on some ignore lists since a comment I made a couple of weeks ago, I often make posts offering advice (probably not quality advice I admit) but no one comments and I thought I had caused some upset and been banished.


----------



## Grayo (19 Feb 2014)

Hi Scrimper,

Your not on my ignore list and any advice good or bad is gratefully appreciated form me.

Many thanks

Graham


----------



## ChrisR (19 Feb 2014)

Graham.

Good to see a happy man, you will certainly enjoy using this saw. :wink: 

We men and our toys. :roll: 

Happy scroll sawing.

Chris R.


----------



## Grayo (19 Feb 2014)

Just ordered the quick clamp and the dust extraction kit for my Hegner. Anybody got any idea how long it takes for delivery ???


----------



## Roughcut (19 Feb 2014)

Grayo":3s6xniel said:


> Just ordered the quick clamp and the dust extraction kit for my Hegner. Anybody got any idea how long it takes for delivery ???



I ordered my Hegner part at the weekend and received it on Tuesday via Fed-ex, so I presume it's a next working day delivery service.
I was very happy to receive my parcel in quick time.


----------



## Grayo (19 Feb 2014)

Roughcut":1mzgq1tu said:


> Grayo":1mzgq1tu said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the quick clamp and the dust extraction kit for my Hegner. Anybody got any idea how long it takes for delivery ???
> ...



Blimey that was quick so going by that it should arrive by Friday or knowing my luck Monday lol. I wanted to order the foot pedal as well but will have to wait for that until funds are available again lol given the old wallet a bashing the last few weeks.

On a side note I phoned one of the many pet stores around our area this afternoon and asked if they would be interested in buying any bird nesting boxes I have made. He sounded very positive and asked me to take a few down to show him on Friday, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Grahamshed (19 Feb 2014)

Happy for you grayo.


----------



## ChrisR (19 Feb 2014)

Graham.

I always purchase my blades from Hegner, and it is next day delivery, providing that the order was not placed late in the working day.
Good luck with the bird boxes.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Grayo (19 Feb 2014)

Thank you both, we'll see what happens with the bird boxes, he might say I got to pay him to sell them lol.

Re the Hegner order I placed the order about 2:30pm this afternoon so probably missed the postage for today. Never mind I'm sure it will arrive on Friday.


----------



## Roughcut (19 Feb 2014)

Grayo":30g2vdwm said:


> Thank you both, we'll see what happens with the bird boxes, he might say I got to pay him to sell them lol.
> 
> Re the Hegner order I placed the order about 2:30pm this afternoon so probably missed the postage for today. Never mind I'm sure it will arrive on Friday.



If you registered an account on the Hegner website then you can go into your order details and it should tell you the status, eg. Shipped.
If it has been shipped there will also be a tracking number so you can track your parcel.


----------



## Grayo (19 Feb 2014)

Roughcut":1m4g8u4l said:


> Grayo":1m4g8u4l said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both, we'll see what happens with the bird boxes, he might say I got to pay him to sell them lol.
> ...



Just checked it say's pending. But just had the fright of my life. Looking at the totals of the purchase and it's doubled the cost for what I had. Have a look below what's all that about ?????

Item(s) Total 79.10GBP 
Delivery 1.99GBP 
Payment Method 0.00GBP 
VAT 16.22GBP 
Est. Order Total 97.31GBP 

The total price paid was £49.85 so what's all that about above


----------



## Roughcut (19 Feb 2014)

Hmmm I don't know?
But if I was you I would give them a ring in the morning to find out.
ps. just noticed your delivery charge is £1.99 so yours might be sent by Royal Mail.
My parcel was over 2kg with postage charge of £7ish and came by Fed-ex.


----------



## Grayo (19 Feb 2014)

Looking at the order it looks like the quick clamp is out of stock. It says available to order. Yes very strange All I have paid is the £49.85 so don't know what's going on there.


----------



## martinka (19 Feb 2014)

Grayo":edmz4p64 said:


> I wanted to order the foot pedal as well but will have to wait for that until funds are available again lol given the old wallet a bashing the last few weeks.



Why not get one of these? Easily wired up, and a damn sight cheaper than the Hegner one.


----------



## Grayo (20 Feb 2014)

martinka":31tl6yxq said:


> Grayo":31tl6yxq said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to order the foot pedal as well but will have to wait for that until funds are available again lol given the old wallet a bashing the last few weeks.
> ...



Thanks Martin, I'll have a look into that.........Cheers


----------



## Grayo (20 Feb 2014)

Sent Hegner an email this morning enquiring about the order, had a reply that everything is alright but just waiting for the quick release to come back into stock, should be here early part of next week.


----------



## Grayo (21 Feb 2014)

Hi All,

Well I had a meet up with the owner of one of the many pet super stores around our area. I took in three sample bird boxes I had made for him to have a look at to my surprise he wanted all three boxes and we agreed a price of £5 for each one. I have to get cracking now as he wants more of the same. Happy days.


----------



## ChrisR (21 Feb 2014)

Graham.

Can’t be bad, at least you will be able to cover the cost of materials for these and possibly some other projects. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Grayo (21 Feb 2014)

ChrisR":37szx4ic said:


> Graham.
> 
> Can’t be bad, at least you will be able to cover the cost of materials for these and possibly some other projects. :wink:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Chris, The cost of materials is free it's old pallets that I collect from various locations near where I live. One good sauce is B&Q apparently they have to pay to have the pallets returned so leave them outside their gates hoping somebody will take them away. 

It's not going to make me a millionaire over night lol but it's nice to earn a few pound doing something you enjoy.


----------



## james coleman (23 Feb 2014)

looks great,i too use a hegner , a multicut 2 ,and find it too be great,
i do a lot of potraits,so i immedietly purchased the quick clamp ,too speed up blade change and use,
previously i used a scheppach deco tronic,and the only thing i miss from it is the variable speed it had,
best of luck with the new saw.


----------



## Grayo (23 Feb 2014)

james coleman":1p60dldg said:


> looks great,i too use a hegner , a multicut 2 ,and find it too be great,
> i do a lot of potraits,so i immedietly purchased the quick clamp ,too speed up blade change and use,
> previously i used a scheppach deco tronic,and the only thing i miss from it is the variable speed it had,
> best of luck with the new saw.



Thanks James, I had the quick clamp and the dust extractor delivered yesterday and fitted straight on. Looking on the Hegner wedsite it looks like there is a variable speed control available for the multicut 2, it's a bit expensive at over £130 but if it's something you can't do without it's available.


----------

